# Hobart Stickmate Welding Cart



## abrace (Jan 16, 2016)

All,

           Working on a cart for my Hobart Stickmate. I have had this stickwelder for 2 years and it has never had a cart. I wanted to build one like a two wheeler so it can travel off-site easily.

           I still need to finish the basket and weld some hangers for the electrodes on. The running gear will get attached tomorrow.

           Built it out of 1/8" 1x1 angle iron, some 1/8" square tube, and the handle is 1" solid steel round bar (I had some laying around, I know it is overkill).

           Welded with my Hobart Ironman 230 mig welder using .030 wire and 75/25 welding gas. Everything was cut with my harbor freight 4x6 band saw and my plasma cutter.

           Bandsaw is new...got it for about $200 a few weeks ago. Really makes cutting angle iron and square tube much easier than using cutoff wheels. Pleasantly surprised with the saw.

            My collie photo bombed the photo.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 16, 2016)

Looks good but you mist half of her. Oh the welding cart looks good also.


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 16, 2016)

no such thing as over kill, just buy bigger tires


----------



## abrace (Jan 17, 2016)

Got the running gear on and basket finished today. All that is left is to grind welds and edges smoother, prime and paint. When people ask me if I weld, I tell them nah, I mostly grind.

Try your best and grind the rest.

Cart works well...took it out in the snow a bit, it did fine. Much better than the mig cart I bought with these teenie little caster wheels. Soon as it hits dirt it submarines.

Made the dog pose this time, he wasn't in the mood though. Mad at me because I don't let him weld with me...can't find a proper shade 10 helmet for his long snout


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 17, 2016)

That should fit the bill. Looks like you could use some jamb nuts on the leveling feet. Cute pup. Mike


----------



## abrace (Jan 17, 2016)

FOMOGO said:


> That should fit the bill. Looks like you could use some jamb nuts on the leveling feet. Cute pup. Mike



Absolutely correct. I was actually thinking of just tacking it to the nut vs a jamb nut. Not sure what I will do there...but the feet will come off for painting anyways, along with the wheels.

Thanks.


----------



## abrace (Jan 22, 2016)

Well, the wheels didn't work out...by the time I loaded the cart up they seemed a little overworked.

I cut the 1/2" axle off and replaced it with a 5/8" axle. Replaced the 2x6 wheels with 3x10 wheels. Much better.

I also decided to use the stick welder versus my mig welder to weld the axle on. It is bad luck to not have the welder the stand is for participate in the project to build it's stand


----------

